# Kniespezialist/Sportorthopäde im Rhein-Main Gebiet gesucht



## hardun (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
kennt irgendwer einen guten Kniespezialisten/Sportorthopäden im Rhein-Main Gebiet?

Danke schon mal für Hinweise,
hardun


----------



## Osama (12. Juli 2009)

mach dich mal inder athos klinik in HD schlau.

so weit ich weiß sitzen da ne ganze menge guter ärzte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (12. Juli 2009)

ich war seinerzeit (ok 20 Jahre her) mal in der Aukamm Klinik in Wiesbaden, da waren auch Kniespezies....

Gruss


----------



## 2slow4U (12. Juli 2009)

*Dr. med. H.-J. Patzak*
                                                   In der Au (Sportpark Bad Nauheim)
                 61231 Bad Nauheim
                                  Telefon: 06032-1451
                 Fax: 06032-306463
                                  Internet: http://www.sportklinik-badnauheim.de


da gehen die ganzen Formel 1 Fahrer hin (Rosberg, die Schumis etc.)
und ist angeblich Knie-Koryphäe... am besten einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## Maui_Jim (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
vor einem guten Jahr wurde ich am Knie operiert, 2., 3. und 4.gradiger Knorpelschaden. Innenbandanriß, Kreuzbandanriss und der Meniskus hatte auch was abbekommen.
Da es bei mir die erste OP war hatte ich entsprechende Bedenken und mir wurde Keems und Bittner in Butzbach empfohlen. Beim zuvor genannten Sportpark bekam ich keinen Termin, ist anscheinend so, wenn man nicht Schumacher heißt ;-)
Die Praxis in Butzbach würde ich ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen, da mein Knie keinerlei Probleme nach der OP und und der entsprechenden Physiotherapie macht. 
Viel Erfolg...


----------



## AbsentMinded (14. Juli 2009)

http://www.st-rochus-dieburg.de/Medizin-Pflege/Chirurgie/Dr.Scheufele/index.html

Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen.


----------



## slottfreunde (1. August 2009)

Hallo hardun,

in wiesbaden gibt es in der wilhelmstraße das gelenkzentrum. so viel ichweiß gibt es dort auch einen specialisten für kniegelenke.

ich war dort sehr zufrieden und kann das gelenkzentrum nur empfehlen. bei mir war es aber der daumen.

einfach mal anrufen


----------



## BOOZE (2. August 2009)

Uniklinik Frankfurt kann ich nur empfehlen,
 mein Knie habe ich mal, in einer hübschen Privatklinik, von so einem Privatarzt operieren lassen, was wohl ok war, aber nur kurz schmerzfrei war.
Nach vielen Terminen und Knie sind Mimosen und das dauert Sprüchen, da ist doch alles OK, in die Uni und was haben die gefunden, da war immer noch einiges defekt.
Zwei OPs in der Uni und das Knie ist fast schmerzfrei


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. August 2009)

das ist jetzt nicht gerade bei Dir ums Eck, aber die Korifee auf dem Gebiet Kniegelenk, dürftest Du hier finden:

http://www.sporthopaedicum.de/index.php?id=straubing

Macht jede Menge Profisportler und arbeitet Hand in Hand mit Weiler in Berlin, Klaus Eder von der National Elf ect.

Ich wurde sogar mal aus dem Ruhrgebiet dahin geschickt weil hier keiner mehr wusste wie man mein Knie noch retten kann


----------

